# Follow up from 1st lap



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

Hi guys, kara
I has my follow up from 1st lap on Monday, and they showed me photo's of adhesions sticking together my womb and bowel, they have removed the adhesions and when i asked will they come back he said no

Q)im sure i read that adgesions will always come back once removed, is this true?

They also showed me a photo of a cyst (whwhich i knew nothing about) on my only fallopian tube when i asked if this could be removed he said no because its small (didnt look small on the photo) it was horrible...he said that the cyst is in the tubes wall.. my tube is blocked 

Q) do you  think its because of the cyst that the tube is blocked?

He told me the only way know is IVF which i have and dread in 5 months i called the clinic other day and they said i will be called in Dec/early Jan. Im absolutely petrified of haveing EC... 

Im absolutley


----------



## roie_snooks (Aug 21, 2007)

Hey Leighsa, glad you've had your results quite quickly i know ivf wasn't the way you were hoping for things to go but its honestly not that bad and you've got 5 months to prepare yourself and steve and i are always here if you need a chat or support. And discuss having a general if your that worried about the EC. And just think your chances of conception are meant to improve after a laparoscopy so maybe you won't even need the ivf by the time it comes round there are plenty of people on here and a few i know personally that have got pregnant after a lap.  hopefully i'll catch up with you again soon take care

Roxie and Steve
xxxxxx


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

Hi Rox, i asked them for general at EC but they said they do not do that as they give pethadine and morphine..... Wish they would knock me out as petrified after having HSG done......

Hows things with you Kara any luck or news with the petition hun?


----------



## roie_snooks (Aug 21, 2007)

hey well morphine sounds great in my book as last time i only got gas and air after the sedative had lost its effectiveness but i also would say that your clinic sounds much better than the last one i was with so i wouldn't worry too much hun just take each appointment one at a time rather than concentrating on them as a whole, i know how u feel i got my laparoscopy and hysteroscopy tomoro and i am so scared its ridiculous but hey if it eventually gets us the baby we want then i will have 100 of them if i have to tkae care and chin up

xxxxxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

glad your follow up went well

hunni ec is fine and you will probably sleep all the way through it, you have been through a lap and that is much worst


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

Hi Kara, you have been through EC quite a bit, is that really true when you say that ill prob sleep through it, its coming so fast i really wanna prepare myself the best i can, and want as much tru info as possible, Lol.... i prefer the truth so on the day i know what to expect, what did they give you as pain relief as you go to same hospital as me? and is it as painful as the HSG? as it sounds like the same kinda procedure but alot worse....

Hi Rox hun tell Steve i said hello and hows nan now is she ok? Good luck for your lap tomorrow love, you'll be fine, did Steve manage to take the time off work to look after ya? Its about time they are doing this lap for you, they should really of done this before putting you through IVF, its crazy but least ya getting it done now..... sending you lots of luck and love hun, call me on mobile if ya need anything or a chat, let me know how it goes yeah.......

xxxxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

ive had 3 egg collections and slept through 2, i had sedation hun which is what clinic do. 

i think that it would be easier not to think about egg collection yet, you have a few stages to go through so take one small step at a time


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

karas right i was out of it at ec i worried over nothing


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

I've had 2 ECs and was completely out of it for both - really nothing to worry about, honest


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

Thats a relief thanks gals for that, honestly i am driving myself crazy over ec because its coming up so fast, never felt so scared about anything in my life.... Lol....


----------

